# Other Programming > AJAX >  Insert text into texarea field

## Andrzej

Hallo Everybody

My question is:
Is there any way to insert text (which comes from another table) into <textarea> field.

I can manage the situation when insted of <textarea> field I have simple


```
<td><span id="description"></span>&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
```

and to fill the _description_ field I do as follows:


```
$['description'].innerHTML='<?php $descr_comes_from_template_table; ?>'
```

I works ok, but ofcourse I am not able to edit just entered description text.
Could you suggest me another way how to implement my case by ajax technology.

to sum up
I need fill in a <textarea> filed with text which comes from another table.
After filling the <textarea> an users should be able to modify just filled template text.

Thanks in advance
Andrzej

----------


## ProgramArtist

Using jqery you can do it the following way:

The ajax call should look something like this:



```
			$.ajax({
			  type: "POST",
			  url: "http://www.yourserver/your_php_file.php",
			  data: "data1=whatever&data2=whateverelse",
			}).done(function( msg ) {
			  $('#id_of_textarea').text($('#id_of_textarea').text() + msg);
			});
```

Inside your php file you simply return via "echo" waht you want to fill in.

Regards
PA

----------

